# Ищу ноты Тико-тико для дуэта баянов



## Holden007 (6 Апр 2017)

Когда-то играл на госах в консе, сейчас очень нужна эта пьеса, но ноты утеряны. Ребята,у кого есть доступ к библиотекам консы, училищ. Можете пожалуйста сделать скан? Или может у кого-то уже есть. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## pianist75200 (17 Апр 2017)

Holden007 писал:


> Когда-то играл на госах в консе, сейчас очень нужна эта пьеса, но ноты утеряны. Ребята,у кого есть доступ к библиотекам консы, училищ. Можете пожалуйста сделать скан? Или может у кого-то уже есть. Заранее спасибо.


На госах в консе? Вообще то эту пьесу играют в ДМШ...   Где такая конса?


----------



## swaleriy (17 Апр 2017)

Может устроит моя аранжировка?


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (18 Апр 2017)

pianist75200 писал:


> Holden007 писал:Когда-то играл на госах в консе, сейчас очень нужна эта пьеса, но ноты утеряны. Ребята,у кого есть доступ к библиотекам консы, училищ. Можете пожалуйста сделать скан? Или может у кого-то уже есть. Заранее спасибо. На госах в консе? Вообще то эту пьесу играют в ДМШ...   Где такая конса?


ДМШ!?!? Обработки есть всякие. Я ее тоже играл в консе. Сегодня вечером скину!


----------



## Holden007 (11 Май 2017)

MikhailOlegovich писал:


> pianist75200 писал:Holden007 писал:Когда-то играл на госах в консе, сейчас очень нужна эта пьеса, но ноты утеряны. Ребята,у кого есть доступ к библиотекам консы, училищ. Можете пожалуйста сделать скан? Или может у кого-то уже есть. Заранее спасибо. На госах в консе? Вообще то эту пьесу играют в ДМШ...   Где такая конса?ДМШ!?!? Обработки есть всякие. Я ее тоже играл в консе. Сегодня вечером скину!


Здравствуйте! Можете скинуть пожалуйста. Очень надо!


----------



## Holden007 (11 Май 2017)

MikhailOlegovich/ писал:


> pianist75200 писал:Holden007 писал:Когда-то играл на госах в консе, сейчас очень нужна эта пьеса, но ноты утеряны. Ребята,у кого есть доступ к библиотекам консы, училищ. Можете пожалуйста сделать скан? Или может у кого-то уже есть. Заранее спасибо. На госах в консе? Вообще то эту пьесу играют в ДМШ...   Где такая конса?ДМШ!?!? Обработки есть всякие. Я ее тоже играл в консе. Сегодня вечером скину!


На [email protected] пожалуйста


----------



## rokosh (17 Май 2017)

swaleriy писал:


> Может устроит моя аранжировка?


Хочу поблагодарить Вас за ноты "Украинских наигрышей", которые я случайно нашел в интернете - очень здорово звучит в ансамбле. Я слышал как Вы играете это произведение под фонограмму. В названии указано, что это "Украинсикий диптих", 1 часть. Прошу Вас, если можно, поделиться нотками 2-й части. [email protected]


----------



## swaleriy (19 Май 2017)

rokosh писал:


> swaleriy писал:Может устроит моя аранжировка?
> Хочу поблагодарить Вас за ноты "Украинских наигрышей", которые я случайно нашел в интернете - очень здорово звучит в ансамбле. Я слышал как Вы играете это произведение под фонограмму. В названии указано, что это "Украинсикий диптих", 1 часть. Прошу Вас, если можно, поделиться нотками 2-й части. [email protected]


----------



## swaleriy (19 Май 2017)

Уважаемый Rokosh, спасибо за добрые слова о моей пьесе, "Украинские наигрыши"! Да, когда-то, при участии в конкурсе, я подал две пьесы, "Украинские наигрыши" и "Казачья вольница", как диптих на народные темы. https://www.youtube.com/user/swaleriy7/videos На этой странице моё видео. Здесь есть и пьеса "Казачья вольница", где переплетаются украинские и казачьи мелодиии.Если понравится могу выслать ноты.


----------



## rokosh (20 Май 2017)

/


//span[/quote писал:[QUOTE написал(а):


> //www.youtube.com/user/swaleriy7/videos[/URL]


----------



## rokosh (20 Май 2017)

rokosh писал:


> Уважаемый Rokosh, спасибо за добрые слова о моей пьесе, "Украинские наигрыши"! Да, когда-то, при участии в конкурсе, я подал две пьесы, "Украинские наигрыши" и "Казачья вольница", как диптих на народные темы. https://www.youtube.com/user/swaleriy7/videos На этой странице моё видео. Здесь есть и пьеса "Казачья вольница", где переплетаются украинские и казачьи мелодиии.Если понравится могу выслать ноты.


----------

